# Löwenherzklinge & Mondsichel?



## Seyfiroth (22. Juli 2007)

Hi leute,
wollt mal nachfragen,ist es möglich wenn man schwertschmiedemeister ist und die löwenherzklinge hat danach auf axtschmiedmeister umzuskillen und dan eine Mondsichel herzustellen,kann man dan auch beide waffen benutzen?


----------



## Lorille (23. Juli 2007)

Seyfiroth schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> wollt mal nachfragen,ist es möglich wenn man schwertschmiedemeister ist und die löwenherzklinge hat danach auf axtschmiedmeister umzuskillen und dan eine Mondsichel herzustellen,kann man dan auch beide waffen benutzen?



Nein. Und bevor du fragst, welche besser ist: Lies den Thread ganz unten im Forum.


----------



## Seyfiroth (23. Juli 2007)

Hatte gar nicht vor zu fragen ich weiß das beide aufs gleiche rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräsh (23. Juli 2007)

Seyfiroth schrieb:


> Hatte gar nicht vor zu fragen ich weiß das beide aufs gleiche rauskommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tut es das? oO


----------

